# My Aussie 32GTR from across the globe :D



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've just finished with a respray etc on my Australian delivered gtr... can you spot the difference? will post some specs later on (just in a hurry now). making around 340kw at the rears


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

looks pretty camp I reckon. hehe.

ok, don't sell it short. tell the good people about it. big brakes, proper HID retro-fit, hard core suspension, leather trimmed recaro's and on and on...

but where is your Saurus carbon lip!? get it on there.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Really nice job. Fantastic paint finish


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I really like it  and love the headlights


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

look's stunning!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This one looks clean and simple, nice ride


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

what brakes you got on there look huge! and the paint looks awesome, very nice car!


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Specs*
Body:
Bare metal factory metallic black respray, Nismo factory body kit
Garage Saurus Carbon lower lip (not fitted yet)
R34 GTR wheels
Custom Bosch HID Xenon headlight kit

Engine:
PowerFC
Greddy hard pipe intake kit
90mm Intercooler, Nismo AFMs, Sard 700cc Injectors
Bosch 044 Fuel Pump in tank
Tomei Expreme exhaust manifolds
Garrett 2860-7 turbos
Trust dump pipes and front pipes
RacePace 90mm custom cat back exhaust
RacePace 3L air/oil catch tank

Drivetrain:
Nismo Super Coppermix twin plate clutch
AP racing CP5555 6 piston front calipers
Custom 2 piece alloy hats with 355mm rotors
Brembo GTR two piston rear calipers
Biot 2 piece rear hats with 322mm rotors

Suspension:
Ohlins remote reservoir coilovers
Noltec front adjustable upper arms
Cusco adjustable castor rods
Cusco front lower castor rod brace
Cusco adjustable rear upper arms
Ikeya Formula rear traction rods
Hicas Lock
Noltec rear subframe bushes
Whiteline front and rear swaybars

Interior:
Defi boost, oil temp, water temp, oil pressure gauges
Recaro Pole Position Leather front seats
5 point driver's harness
Nismo Titanium shifter

I like it


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi ronin

Nice looking car and nice mods you have there. (I might be very biased cause mine is black too hehehe)
Just wondering, wat do u feel about the Noltec front camber adjustables?
I was thinking of either getting that or the Top Secret ones.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Shinier than a freshly waxed bald man!!:chuckle: 

Very very nice indeed


----------



## JETTEC03 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks awesome mate... love the subtle appearance!
Decent brakes too. 

Cheers


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Lookin very, very good my friend. Nice shine on that bodywork :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's the "during" pics


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

holy crap! nice pics you got during mate. ya bastard!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i love what you've done with the intercooler. stealth ftw!


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

Jebu said:


> Hi ronin
> 
> Nice looking car and nice mods you have there. (I might be very biased cause mine is black too hehehe)
> Just wondering, wat do u feel about the Noltec front camber adjustables?
> I was thinking of either getting that or the Top Secret ones.


sorry mate, not been on in ages.
i reckon the noltecs work just fine...
as long as you torque the adjusters up ok they don't slip.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome car, came out very clean... Well done on not spoiling an oz delivered GTR. 

Now to my question.. How'd you manage 340kw with the -7? Boost? state of tune?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

She lookes sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

very nice ....


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Black R32/33's look fantastic.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Now that's the colour I'd like mine eventually ... no more bloody polishing!

That front wing personifies it all for me !!!


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

tomek said:


> Awesome car, came out very clean... Well done on not spoiling an oz delivered GTR.
> 
> Now to my question.. How'd you manage 340kw with the -7? Boost? state of tune?


my bad - they're -5s


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

One of the best 32 GTR's I've seen in the flesh, credit to you Marcus on such an awesome build, with tasteful mods. I'd buy it off you if I won the lotto....
Subtle yet very tough. Love it.

P.S I realised my ugly mug is in the first pic of the first post...


----------



## rKaida (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice build thread dood. 
Good Work!!!


----------

